# Resources for Bullseye Pistol Shooting



## Kcamarata (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought that I would share a couple of resources from around the web and was hoping that others might share any that they have found:

The Encyclopedia of Bullseye Pistol:
The Encyclopedia of Bullseye Pistol

US Army Marksmanship Unit Pistol Training Guide (PDF):
http://www.preterhuman.net/texts/wars_and_weapons/Pistol_Training_Manual.pdf

Advanced Bullseye Pistol Training Handbook (PDF):
http://www.whdmclmarksmen.info/ASSETS/abpth.pdf

Range Commands:
HHRG Main Page (click patch on upper left. links at bottom of page. MP4 format: i wanted mp3 so I converted them for my use through Online Audio Converter (MP3, WAV, Ogg, WMA, M4A, AAC) - media.io)


----------

